# Best Aster variety for the Midwest



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I am looking for a good variety for a bee friendly flower garden I am building , any varieties to stay away from or that are recommended ? 



Thanks

Brad


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know even half of the varieties but I have Jerusalem artichokes which are in the aster family growing in a 4x4 planter box in my garden and right now it has 20-30 bees on it at any given time. There are 5 plants in the 4x4 square. If you decide to go with this and plant them in the ground know they can be invasive so you need to be able to get a lawnmower around them in any direction you don't want them to spread.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Stock Seed Farms has some that seem to do well around here...

www.stockseed.com/


----------



## KGB (Jun 25, 2014)

http://ionxchange.com/products/POLLINATOR-MIX.html

Consider planting for dearth timing in your area.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't know about the midwest, but here in northern Vermont, I would recommend Small White and Multi-flowered White.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And naturally grown?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I too like to learn more about them. Do they die back and grow again the
next year? Can you divide the roots or cuttings to propagate more plants?
I have the j-artichokes flowering now. They are easy to grow and will bloom in the early Fall.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the replies

Before I started researching asters I thought all varieties were perennials. I was wrong many are annuals.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

The commercial variety Michaelmas Daisy (Aster amellus) is hard to beat. The bees love it. It has a long bloom period. It is attractive. It is long lived. Propagates by division. It also competes well, and has a wide range of moisture tolerances. It is European though.
Dave


----------

